# Best 1911?



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am an auxiliary police officer in a small town and my chief/best friend has told me that I would be most comfortable with a 1911 because I have smaller hands and the grip is easier to handle. I don't really mind a 1911 being a single stack mag because quite frankly, I don't mind to carry a few extra mags as opposed to having the extra bulky grip of say a Glock, which has a double stacked mag. I'm new to handling guns and I am torn between which 1911 to buy. So far I have found out that Colt 1911's will cost more than a Springfield. With the little research I've done, I like the Springfield Loaded 1911-A1 .45 acp 70 series. He tells me that either way, he wants me to go with a .45 instead of a 9mm or even a .40. I guess what I'm trying to ask is if my research has paid off or should I keep looking? I like the palm safety and the external safety on the side. Makes me feel more comfortable to know I can switch the safety 'on' or 'off' as opposed to the trigger safety of a Glock. Piece of mind I suppose. If anyone has suggestions I'd love to hear them. Thanks for reading. Cheers!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Kimber CDP 2 that I carry and it works very well and I have a S&W 1911 that shoot very accurate too so those two I would recommend. Other than that my next gun will be a Springfield TLR


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

shaolin said:


> I have a Kimber CDP 2 that I carry and it works very well and I have a S&W 1911 that shoot very accurate too so those two I would recommend. Other than that my next gun will be a Springfield TLR


I'm leaning towards a 1911, but brand is what I don't understand. I haven't shot enough guns to know what differences there are. Do you know what the S&W usually run retail?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Trev1337 said:


> I'm leaning towards a 1911, but brand is what I don't understand. I haven't shot enough guns to know what differences there are. Do you know what the S&W usually run retail?


I paid $730 for my S&W 1911 and I haven't had a Jam out of it and it shoots true to aim. In fact I out shot the PD Instructor with their G22 on the range with my 1911.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

shaolin said:


> I paid $730 for my S&W 1911 and I haven't had a Jam out of it and it shoots true to aim. In fact I out shot the PD Instructor with their G22 on the range with my 1911.


What edition do you have? I do like the look of the S&W, but what barrel length, etc. do you recommend?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trev1337 said:


> I'm leaning towards a 1911, but brand is what I don't understand. I haven't shot enough guns to know what differences there are. Do you know what the S&W usually run retail?


What handguns have you shot?
What's comfortable for your friend might not be comfortable for you.
The 1911 is a great gun. But there are many guns with different actions n features you may like.
Look at some sig sauers, very nice guns.
H&K'S are very nice.
As a service gun, you may want to buy a full size verses a compact. The full size are much easier and more accurate to shoot .
I would stay away from polymer type guns like a glock. There is more felt recoil, due to them being lighter in weight.
Look for an all steel handgun in my opinion.
The 1911 is strictly single action. You would need to carry that in a hammer cocked position.
The hammer cocked position, referred to as cocked n locked is a very safe condition with the 1911.
If I personally was going to carry a service pistol for aw enforcement and could choose any handgun, I would buy a sig sauer model 226 9 mm with a standard 20 round clip.
.I would want the firepower(more rounds) verses an 8 round 1911.
This is just my personal opinion and is subject to change,lol.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

pic said:


> What handguns have you shot?
> What's comfortable for your friend might not be comfortable for you.
> The 1911 is a great gun. But there are many guns with different actions n features you may like.
> Look at some sig sauers, very nice guns.
> ...


In your opinion, what would be the reason he would want me to carry a .45 over a 9mm? I know I like how the 1911 feels, but I'm down to try anything else. Glock just isn't cutting it for me though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To the original poster, we love to help people here. That is one reason why we are here. But please don't post the exact same post in three separate forums. Thanks.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> To the original poster, we love to help people here. That is one reason why we are here. But please don't post the exact same post in three separate forums. Thanks.


I was waiting on that to come through. Lol. Sorry about that. I posted in the wrong one to begin with so I reposted in the others. Won't happen again. Cheers!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

acuracy?
i read somewhere that the G21 is 3" at 25 yards
to get 1" accuracy at 25 yards you will have to spend over $1500 - Les baer, etc
the 5" barrel, all steel, 1911 frame with beaver tail grip safety and commander hammer is what I would go with
the rail accessory on the bottom of the front frame is user preferance


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A few things:

1: Extra mags on belt etc will never make up for less rounds in the gun.
2: Price Matters.
3: There is no "best 1911"

For carry, many prefer the 4" variety guns or "Commander" sized guns.

See the link in my signature below and se*e this ARTICLE* as well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Because you said you were new to handling handguns. And your best friend stated you would be most comfortable with a 1911.
That is not always true. You may not prefer a 1911.
I carry a sig stainless traditional 1911 that I absolutely think is the best 1911 out there . But you and many others may feel different.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

pic said:


> Because you said you were new to handling handguns. And your best friend stated you would be most comfortable with a 1911.
> That is not always true. You may not prefer a 1911.
> I carry a sig stainless traditional 1911 that I absolutely think is the best 1911 out there . But you and many others may feel different.


Is there a certain gun that you have heard or have experience with that is better for a beginning shooter to carry?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would recommend a full size handgun a little more on the heavy side.Less recoil n better accuracy with a full size handgun. The light weight handguns are very nice to hold, but you will feel more recoil with the light weight guns.. Can you shoot a few handguns before you buy. That might help you out


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you want the best made 1911, you can't beat Colt for the price. I would rate Springfield, Sig, Remington, & S&W second. If price is no object, I would buy a Wilson Combat or Les Baer. Personally, I've never been that impressed with Kimber. I have 2 Colt's including a Series 70 Mk4 made in the 70's, it's my favority by far. I also own a Stainless Sig 1911, which is a very nice shooter. I'm seriously considering a Remington, now that all parts are US made. If you want a .45 other than a 1911, check out a Sig P220.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I missed that this was for duty use...

10-8 Article on this topic.
* Choosing a 1911 for Duty Use*


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

pic said:


> I would recommend a full size handgun a little more on the heavy side.Less recoil n better accuracy with a full size handgun. The light weight handguns are very nice to hold, but you will feel more recoil with the light weight guns.. Can you shoot a few handguns before you buy. That might help you out


I plan on doing more research, just wanting to keep my options open and get the best quality value for the best price.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> If you want the best made 1911, you can't beat Colt for the price. I would rate Springfield, Sig, Remington, & S&W second. If price is no object, I would buy a Wilson Combat or Les Baer. Personally, I've never been that impressed with Kimber. I have 2 Colt's including a Series 70 Mk4 made in the 70's, it's my favority by far. I also own a Stainless Sig 1911, which is a very nice shooter. I'm seriously considering a Remington, now that all parts are US made. If you want a .45 other than a 1911, check out a Sig P220.


Price isn't an "obstacle", but I don't prefer to spend more money than is "required". Something cheaper for my first carry weapon would be preferred.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Trev1337 said:


> Price isn't an "obstacle", but I don't prefer to spend more money than is "required". Something cheaper for my first carry weapon would be preferred.


That's probably not the right way to be looking at a gun for actual duty use.

What does the department issue to it's regular officers? If it's not a department where they issue guns what is the most commonly carried pistol?

Do you need to provide your own duty belt/holster etc.? All these things are also going to cost money.

Start talking to manufacturers and dealers about LE pricing. One good thing about the 1911s is that the mags will be easier to come by in this time of panic.

For under $1K, I'd probably be taking a look at the Ruger SR1911 5" or A Springfield Loaded, maybe a Sig or Smith depending on what you can find.

If the Ruger came in a blackened finish, I'd be all about it, however the all stainless has it's advantages. The Sigs have a pretty good finish to them. I would say that the Sigs are better built than the S&W 1911s I've seen. I would not chose a Kimber, I've had four I doubt I will ever own another.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> That's probably not the right way to be looking at a gun for actual duty use.
> 
> What does the department issue to it's regular officers? If it's not a department where they issue guns what is the most commonly carried pistol?
> 
> ...


My department is a small, part-time only department so the officers aren't issued weapons. We buy our own duty belts, gear, etc. and when/if they are destroyed, break, become unusable, etc., then they replace them. We are allowed to carry pretty much any gun we want without a stipulation on the cal. or any other factor. Frankly put, if it shoots to kill, it's good to carry.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How dead set on the 1911 are you? 

For someone that is both new to handling guns, going on duty with the gun, and on a $1K budget; I would not suggest the 1911.

Take a look at a M&P45, they will run anywhere from half to a couple hundred less than a decent 1911 and leave you some $$$ for other accessories.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> How dead set on the 1911 are you?
> 
> For someone that is both new to handling guns, going on duty with the gun, and on a $1K budget; I would not suggest the 1911.
> 
> Take a look at a M&P45, they will run anywhere from half to a couple hundred less than a decent 1911 and leave you some $$$ for other accessories.


I'm not 'dead set' on a 1911, it was just what I've heard the best things about as in carrying as an officer, etc. I'm open and willing to try anything.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

One thing I really do need is an external thumb safety and an added perk that I love on the 1911 is the beavertail palm safety. That's what mostly pushed to to 1911.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Trev1337 said:


> I'm not 'dead set' on a 1911, it was just what I've heard the best things about as in carrying as an officer, etc. I'm open and willing to try anything.


That's kind of backward from most departments and officers I'm familiar with.

The 1911 while a fine pistol is a little ill suited as a primary arm. Most guys in LE that carry 1911s today are your SWAT guys and the 1911 backs up a carbine/shotgun etc.

At 8+1 it's greatly disadvantaged to more modern designs.

Check out some of these articles and you can see why having more rounds available, both in the gun to begin with and on your person are a good thing:
*
Why one cop carries 145 rounds of ammo on the job

Officer Down: A Warrior's Sacrifice - Below 100 - LawOfficer.com*

If your gun holds less, and your mags hold less you are going to be running empty faster, and reloading more. Both of those things are bad when you're being shot at.

Granted, you are in a small town working as a Reserve Officer etc. so what are the odds right?

Just remember no one ever wishes for less ammo after a shootout and training is paramount. In both of those articles above the officers were pretty well trained and they both barely made it out.

Do you get any kind of reimbursement on ammo / training?


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Training is paid for depending on what kind and where at, but usually for gun school, we are able to borrow one of the cars and not pay for gas. As ammo is concerned, we aren't reimbursed for it, but we hardly ever have to pull our weapons.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A safety has no business on a duty weapon for LE use... even if you are an auxiliary. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> A safety has no business on a duty weapon for LE use... even if you are an auxiliary.
> 
> Just my opinion.


What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> A safety has no business on a duty weapon for LE use... even if you are an auxiliary.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I couldn't agree more. A duty weapon should be a point and shoot combat gun. That's my $.02.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> I couldn't agree more. A duty weapon should be a point and shoot combat gun. That's my $.02.


Even for a starter like myself whom doesn't have as much training with a weapon? Shouldn't I rather be "safe than sorry"?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Trev1337 said:


> Even for a starter like myself whom doesn't have as much training with a weapon? Shouldn't I rather be "safe than sorry"?


YOU are the safety for every firearm you carry. Practice muzzle and trigger finger control and you'll do fine.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> YOU are the safety for every firearm you carry. Practice muzzle and trigger finger control and you'll do fine.


Would you suggest a weapon like a S&W MP45 with no thumb safety then?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My personal recommendation is for a gun with no safety... opting instead for a gun with a decocker or a striker fire pistol.

A Sig P220 fits the bill for a decocker model and a Glock 22 is a great choice as well. I've carried both in my career and have/still do trust my life to them... still not a Glock fan though.

I personall like the Sig better due to my love of DA/SA handguns and the great sights. Weight should not be a considerstion due to using a sam brown w/keepers... the weight can be offset with your radio, taser or light on the opposite side.

Another option is the Beretta 92 series... I've never carried it on duty, but would without hesitation.










Side Note: if your not comfortable carrying a firearm without a safety on duty... maybe you should get more training or rethink things... someone could get hurt, or worse. Just something to think about.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Trev1337 said:


> Would you suggest a weapon like a S&W MP45 with no thumb safety then?


I really like the M&P 45 - a striker fired pistol with a nice trigger. But YOU'll be carrying it. Select a weapon that works for you - I own 21 handguns and put at least 15k rounds downrange annually. I won't carry any gun I'm not perfectly comfortable with. Neither should you. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. I'm really interested in shooting this gun now. I love the look.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm really surprised they'll let you carry a 1911,that's pretty rare.If you do go that route,I'd go Colt or Springfield in a fullsize.Forget Kimber,too many issues with them to rely on getting a good one the first time-VA knows.

I don't listen to the external safety naysayers,or the mag disconnect,there are pros and cons of both.You do need 2 things badly being new,the first is good weapon retention training and the second is ALOT of training with a 1911.I love 1911s and have taught a few people to shoot with one,but I think iot's a gun you need to be highly trained with to carry.We weren't allowed to carry one for duty but could for backup,and I always qualified with my 1911.I have never missed the safety on a 1911 in over 25yrs and thousands of rounds of using one,but that safety may have saved someone's life one night.I had a dent in the top of my thumb for a day from jambing it under the safety.

I did carry a Beretta 92 for a few years,good gun,but you aren't getting one in 45.The 40 is about the same in performance but that's a choice you need to make.If I were to carry anything besides a 1911,I'd go HK first and then a Sig 220,but I'm not big on the Sig's feel.

Good luck man,and be safe.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Like to know about that dent on the thumb. I'm getting a few visions in my head.
sounds like it went ok


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It was a weird experience.We went to a local concert one night and I got tired,so I went out and crashed in the car with the windows down-I know but it was a really hot FL night.I felt something and woke up to a guy I recently met feeling my pocket for money because he saw a wad I had on me after cashing my paycheck.My pistol must have slid out from under the seat because as he backed out he had the holster in hand.I just hit the thumb break and held the pistol,and this dumbass grabs the muzzle and gun with both hands and we both are laying on the ground next to the car now.Now my wife and someone else is over us trying to get him to let go.The whole time my thumb is pushing the safety upwith a death grip on it as we're all telling him to let go so I can put the gun away before he gets shot.If it wasn't for my wife and other guy being in the fire zone I wouldn't have worried so much about it going off.The next day I find out the guy is a serious stoner and all around douche,but he got to walk away from that one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol. Thanks for sharing.
Darn external safety saved me a long time ago. 
It wasnt a 1911, it was a beretta that I lost possession of to someone I didn't know.
But I was able to see the external safety was still engaged, which gave me the balls to draw down on him with a backup gun.,lol.
That's one reason why I favor an external safety, just in case you lose possession of your handgun, you may still have a chance,lol.thanks


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You may want to look at the CZ handguns as they can be carried single action depending on model and switch to DA too.
I don't feel less safe with 8+1 as 95% of gun fights end in 4 rds
If it were me I would carry the Sig P229 in .40 S&W 12+1 as the .40 is a deadly rd with plenty of stopping power.
I had to carry a 9mm so I went with the Sig P228 but they now make the P229 in a 9mm too. With good HP it is just as effective as .40 or .45.
Don't believe the hype about knock down as laws of physics state if it knocks them down the recoil would knock you down.
If you want a 1911 check out the Springfield XDM as my 3.8 XDM holds 19rds + 1 and you can put a 13 rd mag for conceal purposes without buying two guns. It hyper accurate and has the same grip angle as the 1911.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

pic said:


> Lol. Thanks for sharing.
> Darn external safety saved me a long time ago.
> It wasnt a 1911, it was a beretta that I lost possession of to someone I didn't know.
> But I was able to see the external safety was still engaged, which gave me the balls to draw down on him with a backup gun.,lol.
> That's one reason why I favor an external safety, just in case you lose possession of your handgun, you may still have a chance,lol.thanks


Right there with ya man.I'm not a fan at all of mag disconnects but that could work in a situation also if you have time to drop it.Where I do think they have merrit is for a home gun with kids around.I don't get the lockboxes and laws mandating them,the gun is totally useless locked up when evil kicks your door in,and alot of people don't strap one on at home.Makes no sense to me at all.

Glad you're still with us man.


----------



## Papabird (May 14, 2013)

I have owned 5 Kimber 1911 handguns. I have had a CDP II (awesome gun, great looking, wooden grips), a Pro TLE II (black finish with rubber grips), a Pro Carry II black finish with black rubber grips, and currently a Crimson Carry II Crimson Trace Laser grips .45 cal - my favorite, and also a 9mm Stainless Pro Carry II that I put Black/silver carbon fiber grips on that looks awesome. Aside from great looking these all are accurate right out of the box, very tightly made and very durable. They may cost a bit more, but this is an investment in your (and the people around you) safety. I have owned two Sig P-229s (still have one), and 2 Sig P-239s. The 239 is also a good weapon for small handed operators, very concealable and good for a back up and only available in 9mm and 40 cal. I love them all but carry the Kimbers most.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Papabird said:


> I have owned 5 Kimber 1911 handguns. I have had a CDP II (awesome gun, great looking, wooden grips), a Pro TLE II (black finish with rubber grips), a Pro Carry II black finish with black rubber grips, and currently a Crimson Carry II Crimson Trace Laser grips .45 cal - my favorite, and also a 9mm Stainless Pro Carry II that I put Black/silver carbon fiber grips on that looks awesome. Aside from great looking these all are accurate right out of the box, very tightly made and very durable. They may cost a bit more, but this is an investment in your (and the people around you) safety. I have owned two Sig P-229s (still have one), and 2 Sig P-239s. The 239 is also a good weapon for small handed operators, very concealable and good for a back up and only available in 9mm and 40 cal. I love them all but carry the Kimbers most.


 Good for you ,,you found a reliable piece to depend on. That's what it's all about


----------

